# 2018 DoBass schedules released 100% NOAA $10k! ~ EEI ~ KSU LaDO!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

More to come! 2018 NOAA will OPEN for registration starting evening of 12/01/17

njoy~
nip


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

No Chautauqua this year? I was hoping to fish that one this year. Or is that the site waiting for approval?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

partlyable said:


> No Chautauqua this year? I was hoping to fish that one this year. Or is that the site waiting for approval?


Set for 9/22- please note for 2018 the NY field is capped at 60 and paying $10k to 1st on full field- MOSQ2 closed with full field Sunday...MOSQ1 is two boats from closing- Portage and Berlin making strong run towards full! Don't flinch!!!
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html


----------

